# Can you use sugar sprinkles etc



## OceanGirl-3 (Jun 23, 2009)

I want to make fairy bread soap  , could i use sugar sprinkles lol or that just stupid   

Ta Kristie


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 23, 2009)

MP still has some water and glycerin left. I would think that over time the sugar sprinkles would melt.


----------



## Manda (Jun 29, 2009)

If the colour in the sprinkles is a food dye I would think there'd be a good chance the colour would bleed into the soap. If no one else has tried this and can advise, I would do a small test one first and leave it a good few weeks.  :wink: 

I'd love to see a pic if you do try it!


----------



## llineb (Jun 29, 2009)

i actually tried this last year and they are correct...after a few weeks the red sugar sprinkles kinda melted into the soap and the color bled into the soap.  they still looked like sugar cookies but the chunky sugar effect on top was gone.  maybe you could make the sugar sprinkles from soap.  color and cut a soft soap in small squares.


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 1, 2009)

why not use jojoba spheres, or beads???


----------



## tincanac (Jul 9, 2009)

I asked this exact question last year sometime - and despite what everyone told me on the forum I went ahead and tried it - but everyone is right, they do melt and bleed!  Then I had this idea to sort of coat them in olive oil to stop them from bleeding so much - it didnt work, oh yeah and the soap was real sticky - maybe I was just a tad heavy handed with the sprinkles though.


----------



## carebear (Jul 9, 2009)

tincanac said:
			
		

> I asked this exact question last year sometime - and despite what everyone told me on the forum I went ahead and tried it -


LOL.  we all feel the need to try for ourselves sometimes, despite the good advice...

Heck, as long as no one is at risk for getting hurt then you SHOULD if you wish!!!

Bummer it didn't work out.  I like the idea of jojoba spheres.   You can also use cosmetic grade glitter (the 0.004 size).  I think I posted the link somewhere but I'll look for it later just in case I didn't.

Ah here it is: http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore ... gory_ID=96


----------



## carebear (Jul 10, 2009)

Coastal Scents is offering 7% off all glitters, and some other stuff, till 7-12-09 midnight EST.

7% isn't much maybe, but every penny counts.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 11, 2009)

Jojoba spheres look just like hundreds and thousands, the only thing is over here they only come in individual colours, so if you want different colours you have to mix them!
I love the idea of fairy bread so, too cute, can't wait to see pics!


----------

